# combos with high elf nobles



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

I tend to use high elf mages more then nobles, but I was wondering if there is some ace combos I could use.


----------



## Dialgar (Sep 7, 2008)

with my mage, i always make him level 2 - lore of fire. Spend some points on him. high elf magic is very powerfull.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

I am wanting combos for nobles


----------



## arhain (May 6, 2008)

Noble 
Great weapon 
Longbow 
Shield 
Shadow armour 
Guardian phoenix 
Total 155

one of my favourite 'the shadow noble"
can take out most enemy support units
and adds some very much needed cc support to your units of shadow warriors

for extra survialbilty i take guardian phoniex but you could always change that


----------



## Dialgar (Sep 7, 2008)

arhain said:


> Noble
> Great weapon
> Longbow
> Shield
> ...


That noble is very good!


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks arhain, I will use that in my presure list which I will post in the future. Is there any more I could use.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Is there anymore I could use


----------



## arhain (May 6, 2008)

that and my bsb so no unless you want my bsb which i think i posted on my army list


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

thanks arhain, again. have some rep, is this it
Noble Caladai 
Lance 
Dragon Armour 
Barded Elven steed 
Shield 
Battle Standard Bearer 
Battle Banner 
Total 218


----------



## arhain (May 6, 2008)

yip and thanks


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Nobles are really useful on Chariots. I find plonking a hero or two on a pair of chariots is the best way to get the most out of them. As I said in your Chariot thread, mount a hero in the Tiranoc Chariot (shame about War Lion Chariots =(, although I'd settle for plonking Korhil in one, despite the expense, and obvious target he'd make).

Give him a Halberd, Shield, Dragon Armour (Heavy if you're confident about no fire spells/Dragons/short of points), and a Longbow. Again, Drop if short of points. Magic Equipment could be anything. I suggest Temakadors Gauntlets/Helm of Fortune, (Last one is useful against Missile Fire - 2+ Re-rollable vs Range, while the first is more for Orc Heavy Greenskins, Chaos Armies, Dwarves, Saurus heavy Lizardmen and Ogres).

The Amulet of Light is particularly helpful, as you don't have a Magic Weapon either.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks for that Vaz.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Actually a good combo my friend uses is this
noble
great weapon
armour of caledor
gaurdian phoenix

thats 3 str 6 attcks with asf a 2t armour and 5 up ward!


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

Since you play one of the "good" armies, you are going to have to accept the fact that your Heroes aren't very powerful on their own; thus, they should always be in a squad or mounted in a Star Dragon...but you can't do that, because this is a Noble.

That having been said, here's my favorite combo:

Noble
Dragon Armor
Barded Elven Steed
(Axe) of Might
Golden Shield

Altogether, that's 157pts, and you get a mounted hero hitting at S5 with a 3+ Save that's pretty hard to actually hit. Stick him in a unit of 9 Silver Helms for cost-effectiveness, as Dragon Princes are reserved for a Prince (lol).


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

arhain said:


> Noble
> Great weapon
> Longbow
> Shield
> ...


Ooh, I like. I'm collecting an army themed around Alith Anar and Nagarythe, he'd be a useful noble instead of the one I already have to go in my second unit of Shadow Warriors!



Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> Actually a good combo my friend uses is this
> noble
> great weapon
> armour of caledor
> ...


... And this is how I've kitted my other choice I've just mentioned, stuck in a unit of Swordmasters with MR2 resistance banner (or Amulet of Light for magical attacks...)

I think I could interchange between the two for a bit of fun.


----------



## crocodilesoldier (Aug 29, 2008)

I've been having fun with the The Radient Gem of Hoeth and my favourite build is the angry bsb.

Noble
bsb
radient gem (Lore of Beasts followed by the default spell bears anger)
hvy arnour
hand wepon 
shield.

The idea is to bring him to a magic heavy H.E. army so you don't lose the 1 dispell dice.Iin the first turn cast Bears Anger with one dice, it's a 50/50 chance and opponants rarely dispell it. It remains in play so after its cast so they will have to use some of their precious power dice to dispell, which can get quite painfull if you have cast a few dispell magics. If they dont dispell it then its one very angry 6 attack ,strength 5 , toughness 4 dude eating their troops.
This is just a small example of the fun that can be had with the radient gem.

I have more oif you want:grin:


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

dus the Radient Gem of Hoeth, alow the caster to cast spells with armour on


----------



## crocodilesoldier (Aug 29, 2008)

Green Knight said:


> dus the Radient Gem of Hoeth, alow the caster to cast spells with armour on


Yes it does, he is still a noble / lord. The secret is to study all the no.1 spells the choose what would suit you the most. 

Playing with someone who likes to armour up their heroes then the first lore of metal spell can help ect........

The RGH is not a game winning tactic but does help to keep your opponant on his toes.

For me this is my favourite magical artifact.


----------

